# JD 2520 or NH TC30



## AFRob (Feb 15, 2008)

First post.
First time tractor buyer.
I have 6 acres with horses and goats.
I'll be doing front end loader work and getting a box to level some box work to level the rough spots. Occasional brush hogging.

I have two tractors in mind.
New Holland TC30 
John Deere 2520--I thought the 2305 might be a little too small.

The JD is hydro static. The NH is not. Although convenient, it doesn't seem like a big deal to me.
Both seem like well made tractors--the NH maybe a little more stout. It's also $2,000 less.

The New Holland seems like a decent buy at $14,900 with tax. That's with loader, not the box.
Any thoughts from the more experienced crowd?

Rob


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I never even looked at new Hollands because if you you look at the front axle, it is s flimsy and bendable, it looks as though if you put any weight on the tractor, it will break. The other thing I didn't like was the length for maneuvering. The loader is so long and sticks out so much it looks like a huge hasard. I have also heard that the dealer support sucks.

You never go wrong with green


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AFRob _
> *First post.
> First time tractor buyer.
> I have 6 acres with horses and goats.
> ...


AFRob,

Welcome to the forum! I don't have enough experience with the NH tractors to comment on them, but the hydrostatic drive IS a big deal and a real time saver (especially when doing loader work). To me it would be worth $2K and even more to have.


----------



## AFRob (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.
I'll have to take a look at that front axle.

I will say I got a much better feeling from the NH dealer than the JD guy.--smaller shop/personal touch.

I'm off this morning to see what the local Kubota guy can do.
I guess I'm not in a huge hurry. Tractor shopping is fun.

Rob


----------



## AFRob (Feb 15, 2008)

Back from Kubota.
They had a B7510 with a woods loader and a B2630.
I drove the 2630 around. Everything was HSD transmission.

Also drove a Kioti CK25.--bigger and more heavily built than the Kubota. A little less expensive. I liked it.

I'll read through the Kioti section here. Anything in particular I should be looking for in them?

I'm familiar with the Kubota. My father in law has one and it's been excellent.

Rob


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

THe kubota's are great machines, they just aren't quite as user friendly or ergonomically designed as JD or NH. THe other thing is that the hydrostatic petals on Kubotas are very weird in the way that they are huge and it is very easy to misstep or other such mishaps. I Demo'd a KB 2710 and the petal really upset my ankle, giving me cramps and the like.

I personally have had a bad experience with a Kioti POS that couldn't even lift a full bucket of dirt and leaked all over the place, but others on this site seem to speak highly of them. I would just try and demo a machine on your property from each manufacturer so you can see it on your acreage and see what you need to do. 

THE MACHINES LOOK AND FEEL ALOT SMALLER ONCE THEY"RE OFF THE DEALER LOT.

I also agree wholeheartedly with JDFANATIC in saying that Hydro is the only way to go regardless of a $2000 difference.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

AFR,

As you move further off the "big three" tractor plantation, you need to seriously consider your dealer and parts network. Can you save by going to Kioti, Mahindra, and others? Yes, absolutely. But if you do, can you get parts and service?

In the scheme of things, is ~ $15K a lot of money? Not really if you get the usage out of your expenditure. Is ~ $15K a lot if you don't . . . absolutely.

Find the right tractor for your uses and the right dealer to support it, then don't look back.


----------



## AFRob (Feb 15, 2008)

Good point. As much fun as it is to tractor hunt, I only want to make this purchase once and want to get it right.

Rob


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

> _they just aren't quite as user friendly or ergonomically designed as JD or NH. THe other thing is that the hydrostatic petals on Kubotas are very weird in the way that they are huge and it is very easy to misstep or other such mishaps.
> I also agree wholeheartedly with JDFANATIC in saying that Hydro is the only way to go regardless of a $2000 difference. [/B]_


_ 


I don't know where you get off saying Kubota isn't as user friendly., I have one and you couldn't give me one of your green or blue tractors,, Ergonomics is based on the individual not a blanket statement, IF the guy is big, he may be uncomfortable, but can on green and blue too. I have no problems with a single rocker pedal either, again what one gets use to. I can't possibly see how I can "miss step" the pedal.._


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Find a good dealer..
Good service depends more on a good dealer than it does on what brand you buy.

I"ve owned a JD tractor for many years its been a good machine, wouldn't hessitate to buy another.

Kioti also makes a nice tractor.
I've also owned a Kioti DK 35 for 7 years, 1100 hours . Nice machine. The fit, finish, reliabilty has been very good. Wouldn't hessitate to buy another.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Good point Vince, the dealer is the key to the equation!


----------



## AFRob (Feb 15, 2008)

Mission accomplished.

Thanks for the comments from the forum.

I went with the New Holland TC30. Ballast in the R4 tires. 7308 loader. I will get a box later.
I went with gear drive because I was not comfortable with the extra pedals taking up room by my feet.


Best dealer in my opinion.
Best price by about $2k.

Delivery should be on Wed.

Rob


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

You cant go wrong with NH, John Deere, Kubota, or Case IH and thats my 2 cents worth. we have all of the above on the sod farm and the New Hollands run 10 to 12 hours a day every day during the summer with very little problems. The John Deere has been giving some problems on the mowers and the problem is the PTO it has worn down the little thing that sticks out to make it 540 instead of 1000. We have had this problem on all our John Deeres that we mow with but all in all the you still cant go wrong going green. We do have 1 Kubota and to be honest it stays in the shop more than it does in the field but its always minor stuff nothing major but its still a pain. The Case IH we have we dont use much but when we do it always runs and produces. When it comes to tractors its like people with Ford, Dodge, and Chevy its all in your preference and they all perform.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Extremely well said Morgan.

I couldn't agree with you more. Its all about personal preferance, experience, and sometimes just the whole "money thing".

AFROB, as soon as you get that thing good and dirty so you can't tell if its blue or not, post some pics.


----------

